# Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601



## VanHauten (26. September 2019)

*Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Hallo zusammen,

der neue Rechner steht und läuft. Aktuell wird mir das ganze aktuell etwas zu warm.

Habe das Silent Base 601 Gehäuse und betreibe darin ein Ryzen 3700x, Gigabyte Aorus Elite und eine Rtx 2070 Super von Gigabyte.

Im Gehäuse sind nur die zwei Standard Gehäuselüfter verbaut. 

Da das 601 nicht den besten Airflow hat würde ich da gerne nachhelfen. 

Im Gehäuse habe ich noch Platz für zwei in der Front, einen im Gehäuseboden und drei oben. 
Wobei oben nur der linke der drei Plätze frei ist, der Rest ist ohne Lüftungsschlitze und mit der Dämmung belegt. 



Wo setzte ich welche Lüfter ein?

Und was nehme ich am besten für Lüfter ? 

Danke


----------



## Rolk (27. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Ich würde den Hecklüfter nach vorne setzen und vielleicht sogar noch einen dritten Pure Wings 2 dazu kaufen. Ins Heck würde ich einen besseren Lüfter setzen. Vielleicht einnen Noiseblocker eLoop mit ~1300rpm. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (27. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Da kann ich mich anschließen. Ich habe noch zwei Pure Wings in die Front gesetzt, also insgesamt 3x Frischluft rein von vorn und 1x warme Luft raus hinten. 
Der Durchzug hat auch für den brutalen Sommer gereicht.


----------



## VanHauten (27. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Also oben und unten kann ich ignorieren ? Hatte ich auch schon vermutet. 

Bestelle mir dann mal noch einen Pure Wing udn den hier ? 

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS 140x 140x 29mm 300-1200 U/min 24.2 dB(A) schwarz/weiß

Danke !


----------



## M1lchschnitte (27. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Ich hab nur die Pure Wings, reicht mir.
Lüfter unten halte ich für Blödsinn, weil der Luftstrom dann den von den Frontlüftern ablenkt und die Grafikkarte nix mehr abbekommt. Oben kannst du wohl auch noch einen reinsetzen, aber ich glaube, das macht dann keinen großen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## VanHauten (27. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Merci


----------



## julian35152 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Ich Hatte es so:
2x140 in der Front rein 
1x120 Hinten raus
2x120 oben rein (Wakü)

Temperaturen waren Top bei mir.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*



VanHauten schrieb:


> Also oben und unten kann ich ignorieren ? Hatte ich auch schon vermutet.
> 
> Bestelle mir dann mal noch einen Pure Wing udn den hier ?
> 
> ...



Ja, so hatte ich das gedacht.


----------



## Fox2010 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Den eLoop würde ich nicht kaufen, der Lüfter ist leise, bringt guten durchsatz bei wenig UPM aber den kannst du nirgends verwenden nur hinten da er sonst anfängt zu summen. Ich hatte genug von den Dingern schon hier und alle verschenkt.

Ich hab 2 Noctua 140mm NF-A14 und einen 140er be-quiet! vorne rein, einen be-quiet! hinten raus und zwei be-quiet! oben raus. 
Alles 4Pin PWM Lüfter bis auf die im Deckel, das sind die 2 die beim Case dabei waren und an der Lüftersteuerung vom Case hängen.

 Vorne sind gute Lüfter angeraten da dieses Case die Luft durch die Seitenschlitze ziehen muss und alles geschlossen ist, zudem noch ein Staubfilter davor sitzt und eine 1cm Dicke Dämmte.
So sieht das ganze bei mir aus, besser kannst du das Case kaum bestücken außer die Pure Wings noch durch Silent Wings 3 ersetzen was aber im Deckel absolut nichts bringt da der eh nicht viel Luft abführen kann wegen der Dämmte und den 3 kleinen schlitzen. 
So ist das Case nicht nur absolut Kühl sondern gedrosselt auch absolut Silent. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Der eLoop soll ja auch ins Heck, um dort seine Leistung am sinnvollsten auszuspielen. Vorne reichen auch die Pure Wings 2, die "nur" durchschnittlich Luftdurchsatz haben und leise sind.


----------



## Fox2010 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Naja die Pure Wings 2 haben wie du sagst kaum durchsatz, ja Sie sind leise aber da kommt nur ein Lüftchen noch vorne rein durch die Schlitze, da fehlt einfach die Power oder der Druck und gedrosselt kommt da nicht viel rum bei dem Case. 
Ich würde vorne was besseres verbauen, für hinten geht der E-Loop aber ich finde das ganze Optisch dann nicht mehr der Hit. 
Bin da eher der Freund von mal etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen und was kaufen was man auch später noch woanders nutzen kann. 

Klar kann man so machen, man kann es aber auch besser machen sofern man etwas mehr ausgeben möchte. Ich würde vorne auch 3 Lüfter verbauen statt 2 Lüfter.
Kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte aber das ist der Grund warum viele das Case auch als Hitzig empfinden weil man einfach überall günstige leise Lüfter reinstopft und am besten noch auf Silent drosselt.

Ich würde hinten einen 140mm Silent Wings 3 verbauen , zumal einer nicht die Welt kostet, Vorne die Noctua rein oder auch Silent Wings 3 wenn die Farbe der Noctua stört, und oben die 2 die beim Case dabei waren, da diese 3Pins haben und somit an die Lüftersteuerung vom Case können.

Also kurz und knapp: oben die beiliegenden, somit kostet das kein Geld und kann über die Steuerung vom Case geregelt werden.
Hinten ein Silent Wings 3 und vorne 2 Noctua (oder Silent Wings 3) sowie einen Pure Wings 2 wenn man Geld sparen möchte, da der untere eh zur hälfte in den Netzteilschacht pustet.

Edit: Aber wenn man keine 70-80 Euro für 4 Lüfter ausgeben möchte dann würde ich es auch so machen wie du vorgeschlagen hast, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.


----------



## Fox2010 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Doppelpost, irgendwie lagte das Forum​


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: ZusÃ¤tzliche KÃ¼hlung Silent Base 601*

bin etwas durchgedreht und habe mir gleich 5 140mm Silent Wings 3 1600 PWM  (bl071) zugelegt, da mir Silent Wings 2 einfach zu laut waren. 
 jetzt höre ich garnichts, ich meine wirklich garnichts. nichts! silent. bis die CPU iwann plötzlich 60c erreicht, endlich etwas... ab 75c hebt der rechner ab.

habe mich für dieses recht konservative prinzip entschieden, da es offenbar sehr effizient ist.
https://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/4-.JPG

Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Rolk (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Du meinst sicher Pure Wings 2 und nicht Silent Wings 2. Weil dann hättest du dich nicht zwangsläufig verbessert...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Pure Wings 2 kommt hin, also die ab 800RPM schon recht laut werden bis max 1000RPM


----------



## VanHauten (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Zusätzliche Kühlung Silent Base 601*

Noch mal Danke !

Mit den Noctua und den enloop schnurrt er jetzt ein bisschen, aber die Temperaturen sind beim geschlossenen Gehäuse 10 Grad kühler. 

Danke !


----------

